# Demokratie unter DE-Domains?



## Tobias Claren (22 April 2008)

Das braune Rechtsberatungsgesetz wurde zumindest ein wenig entschärft.

Mittlerweile dürfen Leute mit nachweislichem Wissen auf dem Gebiet Beraten. Nicht nur Anwälte.
Z.B. darf ein Steuerberater Rechtsauskünfte aus dem Steuerbereich geben.
Oder jemand aus dem Mietbereich darf Mietrechtsauskünfte geben.

Und ich meine, es war schon zuvor möglich einen "Club" zu gründen.
Innerhalb dessen dürfen sich die Mitglieder alles erzählen.
Man kann bei der Anmeldung also angeben, dass man zum Clubmitglied wird.
So wie die Raucherkneipen die unverbindlich jeden in Sekunden aufnehmen.


Ansonsten sollte man solche Seiten in den USA bei einem Safehoster betreiben. Der hat WhoIs-Schutz Serienmäßig und der bleibt auch, wenn die Post von einem Anwalt, Staatsanwalt oder gar ein (Dt.) Urteil erhalten.



Wie kann man überhauot noch eine solche Seite wie diese unter Deutscher Domain mit WhoIs-Eintrag laufen lassen?

Laut den Laienforen zu Jura im netz muss die Frage nur fiktiv formuliert sein. Dann darf man alles fragen.
Die Antworten müssen genau so fiktiv sein.
Aber wie weit kriecherischer vorrauseilender Gehorsaam geht erkennt man an dem Beispiel in einem der Foren wo ich nur nach einem Urteil fragtte nach dem sich Mobilfunkverträge nicht um ein Jahr, sondern maximal 3 Monate verlängern dürfen.
Da antwortete eine Hohlbratze sie wüsste es, kann es mir aber nicht sagen, da meine Frage nicht fiktiv formuliert sei.
Jetzt ist auch schon die Frage nach einem bestehenden urteil "Rechtsberatung". Das sind genau die, die im Dritten Reich im Sportpalast gejubelt haben.....



Ich selbst würde jederzeit auf sehr konkrete Fragen sehr konkret antworten.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 April 2008)

*AW: Wie weit darf Rechtsberatung in Foren gehen?*



> Wie kann man überhauot noch eine solche Seite wie diese unter Deutscher Domain mit WhoIs-Eintrag laufen lassen?


Vielleicht weil es sich um seriöse Betreiber handelt ?


----------



## Deep Throat (22 April 2008)

*Nur Anonymität schafft Seriosität!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil es sich um seriöse Betreiber handelt ?



Das ist doch Nonsenns.

Das ist so, als würde man Chinesische Dissidenten (es gibt auch Deutsche Dissidenten) als "unseriös" bezeichnen, nur weil sie ihre Webseite nicht auf einem Chinesischen Webserver mit Chinesischer Domain betreiben.

Ganz im Gegenteil, der Betrieb einer Verbrauchewrschutzseite ist unter Deutscher Domain mit offenem WhoIs weniger seriös als wenn der Betreiber geschützt wäre.

Warum? Das ist journalistisches Basiswissen.
Der Betreiber kann objektiv und ohne Angst vor "privater Strafe" (Abmahnungen) seriös ohne Angst berichten.

Stichwort "Deep Throat" (Watergate).

Hier schreibt ein Amerkaner in offizieller Position etwas sehr gut dazu passendes:
http://www.linksandlaw.info/Impressumspflicht-11.html
"Under our Constitution, anonymous pamphleteering is not a pernicious, fraudulent practice, but an honorable tradition of advocacy and of dissent....." usw..


----------



## Unregistriert (22 April 2008)

*AW: Wie weit darf Rechtsberatung in Foren gehen?*

Ich glaube nicht, daß du mit dieser Meinung hier "einen Blumentopf gewinnen" kannst.

Mach doch selber ein Forum auf! Da kannst du dann tun und lassen, was du willst.


----------



## Heiko (22 April 2008)

*AW: Wie weit darf Rechtsberatung in Foren gehen?*

Wir hier werden uns nach geltendem deutschen Recht verhalten und wir werden auch weiterhin offen und unter deutscher Domain arbeiten. Wir haben es nicht nötig, uns hinter irgendwelchen Fake-Daten zu verstecken.
Und wir sind auch keine Dissidenten, denen die Regierung nach dem Leben trachtet. Wir sind ein seriöses Medium, das den Respekt anderer seriöser Medien genießt. Und das bedingt auch, dass wir mit offenem Visier arbeiten.


----------



## Deep Throat (22 April 2008)

*Bitte keine verhetzung seriöser Betreiber zum Selbstschutz*



Heiko schrieb:


> Wir hier werden uns nach geltendem deutschen Recht verhalten und wir werden auch weiterhin offen und unter deutscher Domain arbeiten. Wir haben es nicht nötig, uns hinter irgendwelchen Fake-Daten zu verstecken.
> Und wir sind auch keine Dissidenten, denen die Regierung nach dem Leben trachtet. Wir sind ein seriöses Medium, das den Respekt anderer seriöser Medien genießt. Und das bedingt auch, dass wir mit offenem Visier arbeiten.



Eben dass ist die schlimme Einstellung.
Wer sie nicht dem Risiko von Abmahnungen oder Repression durch den Staat aussetzt ist "versteckt" sich.
Warum haben sich Juden im Dritten Reich versteckt? Dass die Gefahr in Deutschland groß ist, beweisen doch die schnellen reflexartigen Reaktionen bei vermeintlich "illegalem".

Das sind keine "Fake-Daten" bei den Dt. Betreibern in den USA, es ist einfach nur der Hoster im WhoIs.
Sobald man gegen ein Gesetz (des Hosterlandes) verstößt, werden die Realdaten an die Behörden rausgegeben,
Das ist normalerweise das FBI (weil das Internet Bundestaatenübergreifend ist).

Die Einstellung in den USA zu diesem Thema (Investigativer Journalismus, Quellenschutz...) ist da weitaus demokratischer.

Ich habe nichts gegen Leute die den "Mut" (Leichtsinn und Selbstbeschränkung) haben das in Deutschland zu machen, aber diese Hetze und Verächtlichmachung und Verunglimpfung harmloser Deutscher Foren- und Seitenbetreiber die ihr Angebot geschützt in den USA betreiben (*) muss nicht sein.
Das ist überheblich und Arrogant. Als ob man ein besserer Mensch

Wenn eine Zeitung so handeln würde wie hier im Forum die Betrieber und Mods, würdet ihr sie lesen? Wieder kein Angriff, es soll nur aufzeigen dass man die eigene Verletzlichkeit (Gefahr von Abmahnungen) nicht als Zeichen von Seriosität darstellen kann.

*) Auch Dt. Urteile interessieren diese Hoster erst, wenn sie von der US-Regierung unterstützt werden. Ein Rechtshilfeabkommen gibt es nicht, und wenn, dann nur wenn die Dt. Beschuldigungen in den USA eine Straftat darstellen.

P.S.: "Dissidenten" müssen nicht ausschließlich den Tod fürchten.
Macht mal eine Seite auf, die einen mit einer BRD-verächtlichen und Bundespräsidentverachtenden Version der Hymne begrüßt, wärend man Animationen der brenndenden Flagge und Reichstages sieht, wärend ein Hund auf das GG kackt.

Dafür gibt es keine Todesstrafe (die ja sowieso ausgeschlossen ist), aber ist gibt geifernde Juristen und Politiker die den Betreiber dafür wegsperren wollen.
Man bedenke nur die reflexartigen Reaktionen wegen Stefan Raabs Version der Hymne.

Das sind ganz klar Dissidenten.
Ich gehe sogar so weit, den braunen Pöbel als Dissidenten zu bezeichnen, wenn diese wegen Meinungsdelikten (Hetze, Symbole...) verfolgt werden (die Einschränkung ist mir wichtig!).


----------



## KatzenHai (22 April 2008)

*AW: Wie weit darf Rechtsberatung in Foren gehen?*

Oh Mann, was man alles unter dem Label "Meinungsfreiheit" ertragen muss ...

Nun denn: Du anonymer Feigling, der sich nicht einmal anmeldet, weil er ein besserer und demokratischerer Journalist sein will - mach dein eigenes Forum auf. Wo immer du willst.

Und dann lasse dich mutig und demokratisch verfolgen und verurteilen.


Ich bleibe lieber feige unter deutscher Domain. Und halte mich an deutsche Gesetze. Die ICH nämlich (ganz unerheblich in meiner Meinungsfreiheit) demokratischer finde als z.B. die der USA.


----------



## SEP (22 April 2008)

*AW: Demokratie unter DE-Domains?*

So, hier könnt ihr weiterstreiten.


----------



## drboe (22 April 2008)

*AW: Wie weit darf Rechtsberatung in Foren gehen?*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Und halte mich an deutsche Gesetze. Die ICH nämlich (ganz unerheblich in meiner Meinungsfreiheit) demokratischer finde als z.B. die der USA.


Gut gebrüllt Löwe. Ohne mich in diese  Diskussion einmischen zu wollen und nur weil die Frage nahe liegt: wie lange noch? 

Wenn ich die tägliche Dosis Schäuble richtig interpretiere, dann rückt der Zeitpunkt, an dem man zu anderen Maßnahmen greifen muss als der sturen Einhaltung deutscher Gesetze das Wort zu reden, stetig und geradezu unaufhaltsam näher. Ich meine mit Maßnahmen allerdings nicht den Exodus, ob nun real oder virtuell, sondern die aktive Verteidigung der demokratischen Ordnung dieses Staates gegen immer mehr Amok laufenden Politiker vom Schlage eines Wolfgang Schäuble. Davon gibt es an verantwortungsvoller Position überreichlich. Duldungsstarre ist auf Dauer nämlich nicht das Mittel, mit dem man sich selbst, den Kindern und Enkeln einen durch und durch demokratischen, freien und lebenswerten Staat überlassen kann. Die Erosion des besten Staates, der je auf deutschem Boden etabliert wurde, schreitet derzeit mit Riesenschritten voran. Es ist schon lange nicht mehr  "5 vor 12", sondern längst 11:59:59 Uhr. Wenn man der Entwicklung nur zusieht, macht man sich letztlich mitschuldig an der Beseitigung von Freiheit und Demokratie. Die Frage, warum man nicht eingegriffen hat, hat schon die Gemüter meiner Großeltern ziemlich bewegt. Ich habe nicht vor, mich entsprechenden Fragen der nächsten Generationen stellen zu müssen.

Just my 2 Euro Cent

M. Boettcher


----------



## Heiko (22 April 2008)

*AW: Demokratie unter DE-Domains?*

Das ist ein Punkt, der zwar nicht in die aktuelle Diskussion passt, aber trotzdem nicht übersehen werden darf.
Dem Grundgesetz entgegenstehende Züge in der aktuellen Gesetzgebung vermag ich auch zu erkennen.
Das ändert aber nix an der Diskussion in diesem Thread. Da gings um andere Sachen.


----------



## A John (22 April 2008)

*AW: Wie weit darf Rechtsberatung in Foren gehen?*



drboe schrieb:


> dann rückt der Zeitpunkt, an dem man zu anderen Maßnahmen greifen muss als der sturen Einhaltung deutscher Gesetze das Wort zu reden, stetig und geradezu unaufhaltsam näher.


Ebenfalls gut gebrüllt, Löwe.
Einen vergleichbar rapiden Verfall demokratischer Grundrechte hat es in Deutschland IMO nur 1933 gegeben.
Damals waren Kommunisten die Bösen, heute müssen die Terroristen herhalten.
Damals glaubten die Leute, irgendwie würde man diesen verrückten Österreicher schon wieder los werden. Heute glauben die Leute (zu Recht) garnichts mehr.
Wenn Mielke das alles noch erleben könnte, er würde Schäuble die Räder putzen.
Diese Art Wiedervereinigung hätte er sich wohl in seinen kühnsten Träumen nicht erhofft.


----------



## Tobias Claren (19 September 2011)

Etwas seltsam dass hier meine späteren Antworten unter "Deep Throat" erschienen sind.
Spekulier: Das ist Absicht, damit der spätere Vorwurf ich würde hier anonym schreiben passt.....

Warum sollte ich unter einem Nick antworten, wenn ich es wie jetzt auch unter TOBIAS CLAREN kann?

Es ist übrigens erstaunlich wie nah sich Betreiber von Verbraucherschutzforen und den Betrügern oft Charakterlich stehen.

Chefduzen.de ist auch so ein Beispiel.
Nach dem die wohl ein paar unangenehme Rechtsstreits hinter sich hatten, beißen die wie ein geschlagener Hund um sich.
Hat zwar nichts mit dem Nennen von Firmennamen und Personen zu tun (was für solche Seiten unverzichtbar ist), aber da reicht es wohl schon für eine agressiv kommentierte sofortige Sperrung wenn jemand nur erwähnt er hätte im Internet schon mal eine Bombenbauanleitung gefunden.
Firmen zu nennen ist meiner Erinnerung nach wohl mittlerweile ganz verbiten.....

Die sind eigentlich nur mitleiderregend. Wenn man sie im guten Willen darauf hinweist dass sie im Ausland sicherer wären (mit konkreten Hostertipps), kommt der geschlagene trotzige Deutsche Untertan zum Vorschein.
Wirft denen die so handeln Feigheit vor, paradox.
Sind sie doch die Feiglinge, wenn sie aus Angst vor Konsequenzen kuschen.
Nur weil etwas gesetzlich geregelt ist, oder ein Anwalt vor einen Gericht Recht bekommt, ist es nicht automatisch "Feige" sich davor zu schützen.
Der Logik nach war es korrekt dass in Nordkorea jemand hingerichtet wurde, weil er mit einem Mobiltelefon seine Verwandten in Südkorea anrief.....


----------



## Hippo (19 September 2011)

Aus welcher Zelle bist Du denn jetzt gekrabbelt?
Haben sie Dich in USA wegen Foreninsubordination weggesperrt?
Es muß doch einen Grund haben daß Du diesen alten Thread erst nach 3 1/2 Jahren erst wieder ausgräbst ...
[sarkasmus off]


----------



## BenTigger (19 September 2011)

Tobias Claren schrieb:


> Etwas seltsam dass hier meine späteren Antworten unter "Deep Throat" erschienen sind.
> Spekulier: Das ist Absicht, damit der spätere Vorwurf ich würde hier anonym schreiben passt.....



Oder eher verspekuliert und du leidest nach 3,5 Jahren an Gedächtnislücken?
Zumindest haben wir keine Usernamenänderung vorgenommen und die Beiträge ist seit dem verfassen nicht bearbeitet worden. Das würde nämlich bei uns zu sehen sein.
Und Anonym schreiben ist bei uns kein Verbrechen, das tun viele und ist auch gewünscht, solange man dabei im Rahmen der deutschen Gesetze bleibt


----------



## Heiko (19 September 2011)

Oder ins falsche Tütchen gegriffen und den schlechten Shit erwischt...


----------

